# Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas) - Novembro 2022



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2022 às 09:35)

*Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)*

A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.


*Existem 2 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.

Previsões segundo os modelos: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões generalizadas, de curto a médio prazo, desde _nowcasting_ (previsões de curtíssimo prazo), situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação, análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução, a previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter algum cuidado e rigor, dando ênfase à comparação de modelos e ensembles, análise de cenários e convergências, tendências gerais, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis

Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN

*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 02:38)

Novembro inicia-se com uma primeira ciclogénese explosiva e profunda na área norte do Atlântico, resultado da fusão do furacão Martin com uma depressão cavada a sul da Groenlândia. Formação rápida no seguimento de uma trajectória extremamente acelerada da ex-Martin:

Hoje às 18h:










6ª às 12h, o cavamento da ciclogénese atinge o notável valor, para a época, de 24 hPa em apenas doze horas, descendo a pressão no centro aos 933 hPa.





Mas o enchimento também é rápido, nas 24 horas seguintes a pressão no centro subirá 28 hPa:









Durante o fim-de-semana uma depressão satélite será apanhada na circulação periférica, e a massa de ar fria, numa forte corrente de noroeste a norte dos Açores, vai empurrar vários sistemas frontais na direcção da península Ibérica, precedidos de um fluxo tropical de sudoeste.









Aparentemente, o região sul do território do continente ficará novamente um pouco à margem deste evento.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 15:29)

Mais um apontamento da ciclogénese explosiva associada à ex-Martin: descida da pressão, resultante da fusão dos dois centros, de 40 hPa em 18 horas (> 2 hPa/h) e 44 hPa em 24 horas.

Análise das 12h de hoje: 977 hPa nos dois centros.





Previsão para as 6h de amanhã (T+18h): 937 hPa.





Note-se que Martin, ainda furacão nesta altura, tem uma pressão central de cerca de 960 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 03:13)

Na análise das 18h de ontem, 5ª dia 3, o NOAA colocava 951 hPa no ciclone pós-tropical Martin e 960 hPa na depressão em cujo sector quente do sistema frontal estava envolvido:






O MetOffice mostrava 963 hPa na referida depressão:





6 horas depois, o núcleo conjunto resultante da absorção dessa depressão pela ex-Martin, apresentava 949 hPa:





Para hoje às 12h a previsão do MetOffice (UKMO) baixa esta pressão central para 937 hPa, após a absorção também do núcleo que estava próximo da ponta sul da Gronelândia.
A previsão feita anteontem, a 48 horas para as 12h de hoje, dava 933 hPa, que foi agora suavizada por esta actualização, mas pouco.





E às 18h começa já o enchimento: 942 hPa (Saída do UKMO mais recente, das 18h de ontem). Note-se a permanência, pelo litoral Sul do continente, do sistema frontal que tem produzido a persistente precipitação fraca.





Para hoje à noite, o sistema frontal já estará ao largo da costa sul, significa que toda a massa de ar húmido e relativamente morno terá deixado o continente.





Amanhã, Sábado 5, ao meio-dia, a frente quente, do sistema frontal associado à ex-Martin, não terá quase expressão sobre o continente, mas haverá uma ligeira mudança de massa de ar em relação ao fim da tarde e noite de hoje, menos fria.





Sábado à noite a frente fria do referido sistema estará a aproximar-se, mas ao mesmo tempo a crista do anticiclone, que vem de longe desde a Oeste dos Açores, também.
Alguma chuva significativa, só no noroeste e litoral centro menos, em princípio:





Domingo 6, ao meio-dia, a crista terá dissipado a frente fria, havendo precipitação restante pelo litoral norte e talvez centro.





2ªfeira 7, o vale cavado pela corrente de noroeste gerada pela ex-Martin (que no Domingo absorveu uma depressão satélite, formada entre o Labrador e a Gronelândia) trará ao litoral norte e centro uma corrente pré-frontal temporária de sudoeste.

E 3ªfeira o vale terá enchido, até antes da última frente fria atravessar o norte e centro. Talvez no seguimento se estabeleça uma fraca corrente de Oeste, mas o AA, que esteve algo afastado, terá a última palavra...


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 16:33)

Análise às 12h de hoje, pelo NOAA e pelo MetOffice. Ligeiras diferenças, ex-Martin mais cavada na primeira:











A análise da NOAA dá uma melhor perspectiva do Atlântico, nomeadamente da posição dos anticiclones "açorianos" e da entrada das depressões no oceano vindas do nordeste norte-americano. Enquanto que a análise do MetOffice abrange a Europa melhor e a projecção geográfica não deforma tanto nas latitudes elevadas.


----------



## Cesar (4 Nov 2022 às 21:13)

Depois dessa frente Verão de São Martinho.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Nov 2022 às 07:27)

ECMWF a colocar as 1as neves a chegar ao Norte de Portugal/Espanha a partir do dia 15... Certamente irá mudar até lá, veremos...


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2022 às 02:59)

A frente de ontem, 2ªfeira 7, trouxe algumas surpresas.

Para hoje, 3ª 8, às 00h, a previsão publicada ontem, a 24 horas, era esta: frente fria do sistema frontal já tendo passado Setúbal e em dissipação; a nova e extensa frente fria no noroeste da Galiza.




Mas a *análise das 00h de hoje*, saída há pouco, mostra a frente ainda activa e algo atrasada, como aliás se pôde constatar na observação do radar, da imagem de satélite e dos registos.





Parece-me ainda que terá havido uma ondulação desta frente, produzindo as fortes células que entraram por Peniche e passaram em Alcobaça e Batalha, continuando para o interior.

Para as *6h de hoje *a previsão posiciona a frente em dissipação mas com progressão lenta para sueste. Antes da extensa frente fria, está assinalada a oeste, longe da costa Oeste da região Sul, uma linha de instabilidade.





*Ao meio-dia*, uma linha de instabilidade aparece formada no interior Centro e Sul, talvez nascida dos restos da frente dissipada; a extensa frente fria demora-se pelo Norte:





*Às seis da tarde*, a linha de instabilidade que estava ao largo da costa Oeste, entra na AML e vale do Tejo; a frente fria estende-se em terra de Peniche ao Nordeste:





À* meia-noite (00h de 4ªfeira)*, a frente fria estará sobre a Região Sul, desde o sudoeste alentejano até ao Tejo fronteiriço; a linha de instabilidade precursora da frente moveu-se paralelamente a ela e progrediu também para sueste, ainda sobre o Sotavento. Há pós-frontal de instabilidade no Noroeste.





E *4ªfeira ao meio-dia*, a frente deixou todo o território continental. Uma ondulação oclusa ter-se-á convertido em linha de instabilidade, em aproximação ao litoral Norte, mas a predominância é da crista anticiclonica pelo Centro e Sul.





*5ªfeira*, a instalação de uma forte corrente de sudoeste dos Açores às Ilhas Britânicas, remete o território do continente para uma situação marginal mal definida, em princípio sob altas pressões com ventos fracos.









Dia de *S.Martinho, 6ªfeira*, e o *próximo Sábado* estarão, para já, sob a crista de altas pressões que se estende desde o anticiclone sobre a Europa Centro-Leste.
Trará para o continente ventos com componente Leste, intensificando-se de Sueste para Sábado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2022 às 15:52)

Parece que, afinal de contas, o anticiclone não se vai instalar em Portugal Continental. As previsões de precipitação, portanto, nem estão assim tão más - uma notícia bastante boa até!  





A ver vamos, como diz o cego...


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2022 às 21:21)

E voltam os grandes acumulados previstos para os próximos dias, pelos vistos o "verão" de S.Martinho vai ser curto 
Vale o que vale, mas se se verificarem, muitas regiões vão novamente ficar acima da média para Novembro, tendo em conta que já acumulam  bastante desde o dia 1 

ECMWF 12Z até dia 19/11:






GFS 12z até 25/11:


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2022 às 09:02)

Ciclogénese explosiva prevista pelo GFS, falta muito tempo, mas cá fica o registo:

Antes 1004 hpa:






24 horas depois 973 hpa ( -31 hpa).











978 hpa junto à Galiza pelas 12 horas do dia 20:


----------



## tonítruo (10 Nov 2022 às 11:42)

Snifa disse:


> Ciclogénese explosiva prevista pelo GFS, falta muito tempo, mas cá fica o registo:
> 
> Antes 1004 hpa:
> 
> ...


Este não devia estar no tópico das saídas incomuns ou de sonho?


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2022 às 13:38)

No cenário atual, a baixa pressão típica da Islândia está encapsulada por três anticiclones, o dos Açores, o Escandinavo e o da Gronelândia. Isto dá uma abertura nos próximos dias para a Europa Oeste levar com alguma chuva, a própria oscilação atlântica prevista toca vagamente no negativo.






Tanto o GFS como o ECMWF favorecem o litoral norte:





Dia 15 de Novembro parece ser um dia relevante para bastante chuva, vamos ver o que nos espera. 
A partir de dia 18/19 parece ter uma pausa com o AA, mas temperaturas também colapsam muito provavelmente para os negativos no interior norte.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2022 às 03:51)

A perspectiva até 4ªfeira (a 120 horas) é o estabelecimento de uma corrente de Oeste, num padrão normal de Novembro.

Análise das 00h de hoje, circulação de Leste no continente, instabilidade do lado de lá da fronteira.
A frente atlântica a cerca de 500 Km da costa estagna e ondula.





Previsão para o dia de hoje, a ciclogénese, a norte dos Açores e latitude da Irlanda, traz um sistema frontal, a chegar agora ao Grupo Ocidental, adiante de uma corrente de noroeste que vai empurrar a frente ondulada e quase estacionária na direcção do continente:

















Amanhã, Domingo 13, ao meio-dia, a frente estará quase sobre a costa do litoral norte, e logo atrás o sistema frontal, que entretanto ocluíu, irá dissipar-se deixando alguma linha de instabilidade que só deve afectar o norte:





Domingo à noite, a frente terá entrado até ao interior norte mas pelo centro o movimento é mais lento e ainda estará na costa, Peniche provavelmente:





E mesmo na 2ªfeira, 14, ao meio-dia a frente ainda andará pelo Alto Alentejo no interior e Setúbal no litoral, enquanto no Noroeste a corrente de sudoeste intensificar-se-á.





Entretanto, a ciclogénese em movimento anti-horário aproximou-se da Gronelândia, com recuo em longitude, e uma nova ciclogénese saíu da Terra Nova, no Sábado à noite, em movimento muito rápido para Leste. Depois, também numa trajectória anti-horária e sem grande rapidez de cavamento, seguirá para nordeste e norte, tangenciando a costa irlandesa na 3ªfeira. Para o território nacional, só a frente fria do sistema frontal complexo associado a esta depressão afectará primeiro os Açores, na 2ªfeira, e na 3ªfeira o continente começando de manhã pelo noroeste e chegando à AML à tarde; no Sul está assinalada uma linha de instabilidade herdada da lenta frente fria anterior.





4ªfeira, novo sector quente trazido de Oeste por nova depressão saída também da área da Terra Nova... mas na retaguarda desta depressão vem o anticiclone dos Açores que esteve ausente bem longe a Oeste/sudoeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Nov 2022 às 20:28)

Boa noite.

Dia 20 a corrente de jato parece que dará "aquela" ajuda para a ciclogénese.





Ao que parece a corrente de jato andará mais baixa do que tem sido habitual, ajudando a trazer as depressões e a chuva tão ansiada.
Oxalá baixe ainda um pouco em latitude, permitindo que as frentes das depressões também baixem até ao Algarve.


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2022 às 23:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia 20 a corrente de jato parece que dará "aquela" ajuda para a ciclogénese.
> 
> ...



O padrão favorece a formação das ciclogéneses que se lançam ao Atlântico passando pela Terra Nova, mas depois fazem aquela curva apertada em cotovelo dirigindo-se para a proximidade da Irlanda, evitando a península Ibérica. Nesta semana que se inicia, três dessas depressões vão fazer esse trajecto. Na retaguarda da terceira, a meio da semana, virá o anticiclone dos Açores e daí para a frente (> 120 horas) será uma incógnita o comportamento do jet e do AA, podendo a península ficar simplesmente sob corrente típica de noroeste ou... não sei, aguardemos.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2022 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Novamente  vale o que vale, mas os dois principais modelos carregam e de que maneira nas precipitações acumuladas para os próximos  dias, os valores já são algo extremos, mesmo sendo para as regiões que são.

ECMWF 0z até 23/11  já nos 400 mm, ou até mais no Alto Minho:






GFS 0z também não está nada meigo até ao dia 29/11:






Veremos no final como estarão os acumulados, e se será mais um periodo de muita água, semelhante a Outubro passado em especial no  Noroeste


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2022 às 10:45)

Bom dia, 

Basicamente, e para os próximos dias, o ECMWF 0z resume-se a chuva, vento, e mares agitados, eventualmente alguma neve nas terras altas mais no fim da run.  

Circulação clássica de oeste, com várias frentes associadas e elevadas quantidades de precipitação.

 Atlântico muito ativo, se vai ser assim veremos, mas cá fica o registo, para já esta semana deverá ser de chuva frequente:


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 06:15)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Basicamente, e para os próximos dias, o ECMWF 0z resume-se a chuva, vento, e mares agitados, eventualmente alguma neve nas terras altas mais no fim da run.
> 
> ...



Novembro clássico. No entanto, certas regiões, como o Sueste, preferiam uma circulação menos intensa com mais hipóteses de cut-off's.


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2022 às 07:02)

StormRic disse:


> Novembro clássico. No entanto, certas regiões, como o Sueste, preferiam uma circulação menos intensa com mais hipóteses de cut-off's.



E continuam  os acumulados elevadíssimos previstos pelo ECMWF 0z até ao dia 25/11, fruto desta circulação intensa com frentes sucessivas:







GFS 0z mais moderado ( até ao dia 30/11 ) mas mesmo assim bastante chuva:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Nov 2022 às 08:09)

O Norte de Espanha vai começar a receber as 1as neves do ano em generosa quantidade, já a Serra da Estrela... É aguardar mais um mesinho ou assim...


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2022 às 08:50)

É caso para dizer que ainda muita água vai passar debaixo das pontes até ao fim do mês, mais frentes sucessivas nos próximos dias, a consistência dos modelos é bastante elevada:


----------



## srr (17 Nov 2022 às 11:57)

Pena não ser uns km, mais a sul para Benício das bacias do Tejo e Sado - Mas é o que temos!, e já é bom.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Nov 2022 às 12:13)

Snifa disse:


> É caso para dizer que ainda muita água vai passar debaixo das pontes até ao fim do mês, mais frentes sucessivas nos próximos dias, a consistência dos modelos é bastante elevada:


Continuação dos restos das frentes no sul do país


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 16:40)

Oscilação atlântica a ir de facto a negativo, muita chuvinha até ao final do mês. Usualmente só se sente os efeitos reais uns dias depois, por isso lá para o final de Novembro (+240h) podemos ter uma valente carga de água, quem sabe. (O GFS a 15 dias dá mesmo +100 mm para o Alto Alentejo, por exemplo).






A zona da Terra Nova parece um berço de tempestades, é uma atrás da outra irra!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (17 Nov 2022 às 20:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Oscilação atlântica a ir de facto a negativo, muita chuvinha até ao final do mês. Usualmente só se sente os efeitos reais uns dias depois, por isso lá para o final de Novembro (+240h) podemos ter uma valente carga de água, quem sabe. (O GFS a 15 dias dá mesmo +100 mm para o Alto Alentejo, por exemplo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alguém pode explicar esta questão da oscilação positiva/negativa e o impacto para nós/continente? Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2022 às 21:10)

*Meteograma para Olhão*:






No Algarve, vão continuar os chuviscos e pouco mais. Enquanto, as depressões não descerem à latitude dos Açores e o anticiclone não vá para Sul ou migrar para a Gronelãndia, o tempo no Sul não mudará tão cedo, a outra hipótese é cair uma cut-off mas isso está escasso. Com tanta chuva a Norte veremos se não temos é um AA bloqueador em Dezembro e fica por cá até finais de Fevereiro como tem sido habitual nos últimos anos, mas está a ser um Outono ainda mais seco do que no ano passado no Sotavento algarvio, mas melhor no Barlavento mas, mesmo assim sem qualquer impacto no armazenamento das albufeiras.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2022 às 21:18)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém pode explicar esta questão da oscilação positiva/negativa e o impacto para nós/continente? Obrigado!


Um mapa, por exemplo:





Exemplo do Jetstream previsto para dia 26 de Novembro, para comparação:





Há muito material na internet a explicar a Oscilação Atlântica, exemplo da explicação do MetOffice.


----------



## Cesar (18 Nov 2022 às 07:07)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Alguém pode explicar esta questão da oscilação positiva/negativa e o impacto para nós/continente? Obrigado!


É praticamente baixas pressões no Atlântico à nossa latitude, oscilação negativa, a positiva Anticiclone  no mesmo sítio.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2022 às 07:31)

O  ECMWF 0z diminuiu a precipitação acumulada até 28/11/2022, ainda assim valores  bastante significativos no noroeste.

Eu sei que estes mapas pouco valem, é mais para mostrar o que se pode esperar e sobretudo as diferenças ou assimetrias nos acumulados previstos entre as diversas regiões:






Já o GFS 0z mantêm tudo muito elevado e também distribui mais a precipitação, mas o periodo é maior, já entra em Dezembro (até 03/12).


----------



## trovoadas (18 Nov 2022 às 12:35)

Dificílmente Novembro será normal no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Talvez na costa oeste se aproxime.
Pelas cartas de acumulados nota-se perfeitamente a situação de noroeste com as precipitações retidas no noroeste/oeste e norte da Península e um ponto ali nas serras a sul de Salamanca.
Bacias do Tejo e do Guadiana fortemente penalizadas !
A carta do GFS até acaba por ser mais optimista mas num período mais alargado entrando já em Dezembro o que já é completa futurologia!
Tem havido uma tendência nos 2 principais modelos de ver depressões a 1 semana a descer em latitude com frentes generosas no sul, em que acabam sempre por recuar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2022 às 18:40)

Oscilação atlântica muito incerta na troca do mês, alguns modelos dão graus bem altos de positividade. GFS 12z mete um AA de 1042 hPa no Golfo da Biscaia  

Façam as vossas apostas...


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 19:27)

Snifa disse:


> ainda muita água vai passar debaixo das pontes



Eu diria, em certos locais, que muita água vai *passar por cima* das pontes!

Noutros, até se poderá passar por baixo das pontes, a seco ou quase. Incrível, mas típica, esta assimetria Noroeste/Sueste.



RedeMeteo disse:


> Continuação dos restos das frentes no sul do país


Tens a minha solidariedade, é mesmo frustrante. Talvez as cut-offs de Dezembro...


----------



## Mr.Jet (18 Nov 2022 às 22:32)

Snifa disse:


> É caso para dizer que ainda muita água vai passar debaixo das pontes até ao fim do mês, mais frentes sucessivas nos próximos dias, a consistência dos modelos é bastante elevada:


Deveria haver uma regra quando alguém mete uma saída mais agreste de um modelo ter que meter depois a saída para a mesma previsão 48 horas depois, para comparar.

Seria divertido e educacional.

Nada de space karens, apenas uma regra divertida para aprender e para diferenciar das redes sociais onde é a saída mais extrema que atrai mais cliques e iteração para manipular algoritmos e audiências, boa parte tornou-se até uma completa inutilidade devido a essa mesma obsessão pelos cliques.

Depois dos últimos anos em que as comunidades como este fórum e centenas de outros perderam muito com o crescimento das redes sociais mais "egocêntricas" e de promoção individual, antevejo um regresso feliz ao "passado" nos próximos 2 ou 3 anos em que o individualismo e a promoção pessoal dará novamente lugar às verdadeiras comunidades que querem apenas partilhar conhecimento e informação em vez de viverem obsessivamente para os cliques e algoritmos e passarem a noite acordados com quantas visualizações tiveram na madrugada.

Acho que já se nota um pouco isso aqui, lentamente, no reddit e comunidades similares também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2022 às 17:47)

Cut-off prevista pelo ECMWF, pessoal do sul segurem-se pode ser falso alarme... ainda por cima parece fugir para Marrocos.






GFS prevê uma extra-tropical à nossa porta? Parece ter forma de um sistema tropical...






Modelos ainda muito divididos sobre o final do mês...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2022 às 18:09)

Pelo que parece, segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos, existe a possibilidade de se formar uma depressão a sul/sudoeste de Portugal Continental no final deste mês e início do próximo, no eixo mais crítico (Açores-Madeira-Canárias).  Ainda não é possível dizer ao certo qual vai ser a posição desta depressão, mas se tal ocorrer como se prevê agora poderá ser uma faca de dois gumes: ou a depressão fica longe de Portugal Continental e vem o Antílope, como de costume, ou fica ao largo de Portugal Continental e deixa bons acumulados no Sul, podendo inclusive quebrar o anticiclone e trazendo precipitação generalizada. 




Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2022 às 18:29)

É altura delas. Esperar para ver os inevitáveis ajustes.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Nov 2022 às 01:49)

Só uma cut off nos pode salvar


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2022 às 12:01)

Cut-off foi cortada pelo modelo europeu, mas Atlântico fica aberto a mais um monstro de 940 hPa, cuja crista a sul vai trazer bastante chuva no dia 27. Seria suficiente para avisos laranja serem lançados, mas até lá muita coisa pode mudar.






GFS 6z discorda do cenário e mete um bloqueio de AA, mas esta saída operacional tende a ser má no geral.
Também ainda não há consenso quanto à oscilação atlântica após o dia 25, está tudo em aberto.

Neste caso, só o ECMWF vos pode salvar...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (20 Nov 2022 às 15:35)

E vai continuar... Não dá para mandar a chuva para o sul?


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2022 às 18:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Oscilação atlântica muito incerta na troca do mês, alguns modelos dão graus bem altos de positividade. GFS 12z mete um AA de 1042 hPa no Golfo da Biscaia
> 
> Façam as vossas apostas...



A regra de ouro é olhar para os ensembles, especialmente o EPS/GEFS, que são os melhores, e ver o que se passa nas latitudes altas.
Anomalias positivas do geopotencial entre os 55-70ºN e os 50ºW-40ºE são sempre para desconfiar.
Se bater certo com o que se passa nos trópicos, MJO, ainda mais se desconfia.

Para já temos assinatura clara de bloqueio anticiclone na área geográfica referida:





A assinatura da MJO, com a maioria da convecção centrada sobre a América do Sul entre dias 24-30, correspondente à fase 8 da MJO para Novembro.





As correlações da fase 8 são favoráveis a bloqueio no Atlântico, com áreas de baixa pressão mais a leste sobre África-Ibéria-Mediterraneo.
Não é um sinal ideal de AO/NAO negativa, que daria chuva generalizada e intensa, mas não é mau.






Portanto há consistência nos padrões sub-sazonais e no que os modelos estão a prever, pelo que a minha opinião é que não há absolutamente nenhuma indicação clara de tempo consistentemente seco pelo menos nos próximos 10-15 dias, pelo contrário, deverá chover bem em especial no norte e centro.

A longo prazo (sazonal-mensal), temos alguns indicadores interessantes, como os padrões de distribuição global das anomalias da temperatura da água do mar, o QBO, a atividade solar ou a persistência da La Niña, que neste momento apresentam-se favoráveis para Dezembro. Já em Jan/Fev alguns dos sinais ficam um pouco menos ciclónicos, e depois volta a ficar melhor para Março.

Ou seja, apostaria que Dezembro segue um tom assim mais para o chuvoso, talvez com algum período mais seco/frio pelo meio, e depois o resto do Inverno poderá ser algo variável com diferentes padrões em concorrência. Se ganhar a influencia da dinamica oceanica, talvez a coisa se mostre mais normal em precipitação, se ganhar a dinamica associada ao QBO/Solar poderá ser manifestamente mais seco. Final do Inverno/inicio da primavera talvez de novo mais húmido.

E pronto fica aqui feita a análise, alguma partilha do que vou aprendendo sobre isto, a ver como envelhece este post heheh


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2022 às 19:32)

Eu vejo isto com cara, de ser mais um Dezembro seco, ameno e muito pouco interessante para o sul, pelo menos para a 1a metade de Dezembro.


----------



## Cesar (21 Nov 2022 às 06:59)

Mais uns dias de chuva e depois alguma estabilidade.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 15:57)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu vejo isto com cara, de ser mais um Dezembro seco, ameno e muito pouco interessante para o sul, pelo menos para a 1a metade de Dezembro.


Última saída (06z) do GFS, pelo menos, corrobora as tuas palavras. Termina a previsão de precipitação, de uma forma drástica, às 00h do dia 25 com a entrada brusca do anticiclone vindo de sudoeste, para todo o continente.

Depois, lá muito longe, aquela previsão de uma cut-off no dia 4 daria uns chuviscos para o litoral sul.
E a situação de Leste/Nordeste iria prevalecer toda a primeira semana de Dezembro.

Aguardemos e comparemos com os outros modelos.

Mas o UKMO concorda com a entrada do AA no dia 25:


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 19:46)

Na saída das 12z, o GFS mantém, e isso já parece consensual com outros modelos, a interrupção pelo anticiclone desde o dia 25 ao dia 3.
Portanto, a partir de Sábado 25 e até ao Sábado 03, temos em princípio uma semana inteira seca para limpar pluviómetros. 

Novidade nesta saída é a cut-off de dia 4 intensificar-se, mas a 300 horas esta previsão vale praticamente zero.

Entretanto, é este o horário das frentes dos próximos três dias, todos de chuva em princípio a atingir todo o território continental:

Frente quente de um sistema frontal complexo envolvendo um sector quente muito alargado chegará durante a próxima madrugada/manhã, precedida dos últimos aguaceiros frios do pós-frontal da frente fria que está nesta altura a acabar de passar no Algarve:













Carta mais actual (saída das 18h de hoje):






O continente situar-se-á nesse sector quente até à madrugada de 4ªfeira, com precipitações especialmente volumosas no Noroeste:





Ao meio-dia de 4ª, a segunda frente fria, que terminará o sector quente, está prevista ter passado rapidamente pelas Regiões Norte e Centro, mas não chegando a descer em latitude o suficiente para passar da AML para sul, enquanto nos Açores se forma...





... um novo incipiente sector quente alargado, pela ondulação daquela frente fria. Ou seja, todo o Sul nunca sairá, por enquanto, da massa de ar sub-tropical.

Na 4ª à noite, um segmento da frente passará assim a frente quente que irá progredir para nordeste. Logo atrás deste sector vem a última frente fria empurrada já pela crista anticiclonica que é uma extensão para NNW do AA (que esteve sumido a sul/sudoeste dos Açores).





5ª ao meio-dia, a frente fria deste sector recém-formado mas pouco activo, chega ao litoral Oeste. Até à noite, e madrugada seguinte, de sexta, passará esta e a outra frente que fechará por uma semana os longos episódios de precipitação no continente.





Edição: inserida carta para as 18h de amanhã 22.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2022 às 23:16)

Complementando a anterior publicação: o AA não parece ter vida fácil enquanto persistir a grande e complexa depressão no Atlântico.
A incursão sobre a península Ibérica sofre uma certa erosão pelo contínuo fluxo de sudoeste muito próximo da Corunha:

Sexta 25, ao meio-dia:






Sábado 26, o modesto núcleo do AA escapa-se para França. Sobre os Açores está indecisa a formação de uma cut-off?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2022 às 20:34)

Finalmente, o padrão actual vai ser quebrado e veremos que volta é que isto vai dar e o que vai acontecer em Dezembro. Os modelos mostram o AA a querer migrar para Norte, mas dada ainda a distância temporal nada é certo, mas parece-me que Dezembro poderá ser mais favorável a cut-off's no Sul do que foi em Outubro e Novembro em que existiu uma circulação forte de Oeste em latitudes mais altas que beneficiou claramente as regiões do Norte e Centro. 

@"Charneca" Mundial , qual é a tua previsão para Dezembro?


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2022 às 21:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Finalmente, o padrão actual vai ser quebrado e veremos que volta é que isto vai dar e o que vai acontecer em Dezembro. Os modelos mostram o AA a querer migrar para Norte, mas dada ainda a distância temporal nada é certo, mas parece-me que Dezembro poderá ser mais favorável a cut-off's no Sul do que foi em Outubro e Novembro em que existiu uma circulação forte de Oeste em latitudes mais altas que beneficiou claramente as regiões do Norte e Centro.
> 
> @"Charneca" Mundial , qual é a tua previsão para Dezembro?


Algumas previsões mensais mostram, de facto, que dezembro poderá ser mais favorável a cut-off's com anomalias positivas de precipitação na zona da Madeira e Canárias.  Mas pronto, são previsões que valem pouco e o que tem acontecido no Norte e Centro demonstra bem isso, tendo em consideração o que se previa para todos os meses de outono.
O GFS 6z, lá bem distante, mostrava um cenário que há muito tempo não se vê e que é a chave para a seca terminar na região sul, com uma cut-off a SW: 





Nos últimos dias, mostra um cenário completamente diferente em cada saída.  Não é mau ver movimento, mesmo que seja a grande distância. Como sempre, é ir acompanhando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2022 às 21:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Algumas previsões mensais mostram, de facto, que dezembro poderá ser mais favorável a cut-off's com anomalias positivas de precipitação na zona da Madeira e Canárias.  Mas pronto, são previsões que valem pouco e o que tem acontecido no Norte e Centro demonstra bem isso, tendo em consideração o que se previa para todos os meses de outono.
> O GFS 6z, lá bem distante, mostrava um cenário que há muito tempo não se vê e que é a chave para a seca terminar na região sul, com uma cut-off a SW:
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, seria mesmo a chave e com a localização perfeita a SW de Sagres, aliás os acumulados que mostravam essa saída, rondariam os 90-100 mm em todo o Algarve, que seria excelente, tem que vir algo assim para mudar o panorama a Sul e dada a dança do AA veremos o que vai acontecer nas próximas semanas. No ano passado, até choveu razoavelmente na semana do Natal, mas ainda ficou longe da média.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 22:08)

Verficação da carta a 24 horas, para as 18h de hoje:

Previsão:


StormRic disse:


>



Análise de hoje às 18h:





E previsão para os próximos dias:

Previsão para a meia-noite de hoje:





Amanhã às 6h (próxima madrugada):





Amanhã ao meio-dia e à tarde:









Amanhã à noite:





Quinta, 24, ao meio-dia: há aqui uma diferença em relação à previsão emitida ontem. Aquele sistema frontal alargado que nasceu de uma ondulação da frente fria, na zona dos Açores, vai atingir mais a norte do que antes previsto, ou seja, o Norte do território entrará muito temporariamente no sector quente.





Quinta à noite e Sexta ao meio-dia: também aqui há diferenças. O anticiclone que salta repentinamente sobre a península Ibérica, ainda é mais rápido a fazê-lo do que estava previsto ontem. E ao mesmo tempo o vale depressionário sobre os Açores aparece algo mais cavado (comparar com a carta a 96h da mensagem anterior). Isto pode significar uma maior probabilidade de se formar ali uma cut-off. Estas últimas cartas são da saída das 12h de hoje.









Edição: inserida carta de previsão para amanhã às 18h. A frente descerá até à AML, mais a sul, portanto, do que ontem estava previsto.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2022 às 03:03)

Verificação da previsão para as 00h de hoje: a primeira frente avançou significativamente mais depressa do que o previsto. Os núcleos depressionários no Atlântico menos cavados do que o previsto 24 horas atrás.

Previsão de ontem a 24 horas:


StormRic disse:


>



Análise de hoje:






E a previsão mais distante, para 26 e 27 (Sábado e Domingo). Depois da invasão da Península na 6ªfeira por um núcleo de altas pressões e da sua rápida fuga para França, outro núcleo posicionando-se numa localização mais comum (próximo dos Açores, a nordeste) empurra uma frente fria desgarrada da longínqua e profunda depressão atlântica: esta frente é o que resta da cut-off falhada. Vai atravessar o continente debilitada e em rápida dissipação, produzindo apenas alguma chuva fraca, nem mesmo no Noroeste será mais significativa do que alguns milímetros e zero quer para sul do Vouga quer para o interior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2022 às 13:28)

O efeito da NAO positiva nota-se muito até ao final do mês, não há um bloqueio a 100% devido às substituições do AA e também a positividade não dura muito. Início de Dezembro parece trazer cut-offs, aguardemos.


----------



## Snifa (25 Nov 2022 às 08:59)

Comparação entre ECMWF e GFS na distribuição das precipitações previstas para os próximos dias e entrando  em Dezembro:

ECMWF 0Z até 05/12:







GFS até dia 11/12, já "ameaça" com quantidades elevadas de precipitação junto ao litoral Norte e Centro fruto de depressões/cut off a oeste:








Veremos, mas a tendência parece ser para a formação de depressões  junto à costa no início de Dezembro, resta saber qual a posição das mesmas


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2022 às 18:41)

Isto é o que se chama precipitação bem distribuída, GFS 12 Z.

O NE Transmontano um pouco à margem, mas mesmo assim não está mal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2022 às 18:58)

No índice NAO parece estar tudo a apontar para o cenário mais negativo da temporada.

O zig-zag que o jetstream faz...






A anomalia de geopotencial a sair da escala no circulo polar árctico... não vai ajudar nada à formação de gelo. Azar de uns, sorte de outros. 






Tanto o ECMWF como o GFS concordam com a cut-off, agora discordam onde a chuva cai. GFS mete dilúvio na 1a quinzena, ECMWF é muito mais modesto.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 16:53)

Voltam os acumulados elevados mais a norte e noroeste, já nos 200 mm em algumas  zonas, isto segundo o GFS 12 z e até ao dia 09/12.

A esta distância nem vale a pena ligar muito, mas cá fica para registo e comparação com futuras saídas:


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 19:32)

Verificação da previsão a 24 horas usando a saída das 18h de ontem, para hoje às 18:00.
Mostra alguma incerteza que deve ser tida em conta, mesmo em previsões a curto prazo de 24 horas apenas.
A previsão apontava a segunda frente já estando em Setúbal e a primeira frente já desaparecida. Mas é interessante a linha de instabilidade assinalada na Corunha, nessa previsão, e que efectivamente está agora no Litoral Norte mas não está indicada na análise.

Previsão:





Análise de hoje às 18:00





Sequência da previsão até à chegada do novo sistema frontal na 3ª à noite/madrugada/manhã de 4ª.
Reparar que se trata do sistema frontal associado à depressão que neste momento (carta de análise acima) se encontra a SSE da Terra Nova.
Movimento bastante rápido para Leste, portanto, mas que o estrangulamento, criado entre a renovação do Anticiclone dos Açores e o vasto Anticiclone Europeu/Leste em crista para a Europa Ocidental, vai forçar a converter-se numa _cut-off _na zona da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2022 às 21:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Grande corte do ECMWF



A depressão, que há uns tempos ficava a SW, agora tem tendência para  estar mais a oeste, não baixando da latitude +/- de Lisboa e posteriormente progredir para norte, conforme mostra o ECMWF 12z:



No ensemble do  GFS também se vê isso:







Parece também ser uma situação de instabilidade com aguaceiros, eventualmente trovoadas e a habitual "lotaria", assim sendo choverá mais numas zonas que outras.



Acumulados previstos neste momento pelo ECMWF 12z (até dia 7/12 )








Naturalmente, esta situação ainda vai a tempo de alterar, para mais ou para menos nas diversas regiões.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 02:09)

Início do mês está assim previsto, até aí poucas dúvidas, mas depois?

Não deixa de ser majestoso o momento de império dos Anticiclones: Siberiano-Escandinavo vs Atlântico- Groenlandês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2022 às 11:17)

Tudo indica que será a maior troca dos "núcleos" até agora, 1035hPa na Islândia e 990 hPa nos Açores, índice NAO a mostrar a queda:






Vai ser uma 1a temporada de Dezembro interessante com a cut-off à nossa latitude, sabemos bem que é dificil os modelos acertarem na precipitação nestas situações a médio prazo, só mesmo a 2-3 dias é que podemos ir vendo a situação a fundo.

A saída das 0Z do ECMWF não deixa o núcleo se aproximar muito do continente, nem cavar abaixo dos 990 hPa, pelo que o acumulado a 240h é o seguinte:






GFS 0Z tem outra leitura, cava a cut-off mesmo aos 980 hPa e quase estática, com o sul a levar com a chuva toda:


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2022 às 11:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tudo indica que será a maior troca dos "núcleos" até agora, 1035hPa na Islândia e 995 hPa nos Açores, índice NAO a mostrar a queda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que impact terá essa NAO- no resto da Europa? Será que poderei ter muito frio e neve aqui pela Bélgica?


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2022 às 11:50)

hurricane disse:


> Que impact terá essa NAO- no resto da Europa? Será que poderei ter muito frio e neve aqui pela Bélgica?


Muito frio depende, abaixo dos 0ºC provavelmente, com a entrada continental prevista. Agora neve só se existir frentes frias para o teu lado, por enquanto é quase garantido no norte da Alemanha, Escandinávia e Bálticos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2022 às 12:52)

Os ensembles continuam a prever bastante precipitação para dezembro um pouco por todo o país. Não deixa de ser curioso ver a saída operacional do ECMWF desfasada do ensemble, mas ao contrário do que é normal, por baixo e não por cima. Bom sinal!


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2022 às 23:34)

O MetOffice a enviar um temporal para a Madeira e a deixar o continente na expectativa:

O feriado, 5ªfeira: chuva certa para o Litoral da Região Sul.











6ªfeira, a cut-off forma-se mais longe da península do que... se desejava...





... mas com um cavamento notável, no Sábado.




O Anticiclone dos Açores migra rapidamente para Norte, enquanto outro núcleo avança para Leste desde a sul da Terra Nova.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Nov 2022 às 23:50)

Sinceramente prefiro esperar para ver, as mudanças de um dia para o outro têm sido mais do que muitas e vejo a depressão a cavar demasiado longe do continente!


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 00:58)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Sinceramente prefiro esperar para ver, as mudanças de um dia para o outro têm sido mais do que muitas e vejo a depressão a cavar demasiado longe do continente!


Cavada como aparece na carta, mas longe... é o cúmulo! 

Mas todos os modelos concordam que de uma forma ou de outra, mais dia menos dia, aquela cut-off vai afectar o continente (e os arquipélagos) de maneira exemplar. Os anticiclones estão muito potentes e bem colocados. A memória que tenho das grandes cut-off's tinham-nos em posições semelhantes, e a temperatura superficial do oceano está com anomalia positiva ao largo de toda a península.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2022 às 07:06)

StormRic disse:


> Cavada como aparece na carta



Cavada, cavada, é isto, deve ser do género mais ventania que chuva, mas sim, a primeira cut-off está a afastar-se um pouco


----------



## Pedro Mindz (29 Nov 2022 às 10:57)

Não vejo ninguém a falar nisto mas já repararam que a tal "besta de leste" afinal não vem já? Só se vê frio como deve de ser a partir de dia 14... A quota de neve para a semana vai andar nos 2000m mesmo na serra da estrela quando até a semana passada toda a gente falava que ia nevar imenso...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (29 Nov 2022 às 11:05)

Domingo teremos uma frente com acumulados altos em todo o território.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2022 às 12:28)

Com esse carrossel de depressões não vem nenhuma besta de leste mas sim de Oeste, e da melhor forma possível, muita chuva e tempo ameno para a época. Pena que muitas paginas de desinformação estejam a enganar as pessoas.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2022 às 12:31)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não vejo ninguém a falar nisto mas já repararam que a tal "besta de leste" afinal não vem já? Só se vê frio como deve de ser a partir de dia 14... A quota de neve para a semana vai andar nos 2000m mesmo na serra da estrela quando até a semana passada toda a gente falava que ia nevar imenso...


Nunca esteve para vir, foi uma má interpretação dos órgãos de CS de um artigo um pouco sensacionalista no Meteored. 
Poderá vir algum frio, mas de Norte, e depende de como interajam as depressões atlânticas e a massa de ar frio que se vai instalar na Europa do Norte.
 Siberianas são raríssimas (já aconteceu alguma?) na primeira metade do inverno.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 19:22)

Snifa disse:


> Cavada, cavada, é isto, deve ser do género mais ventania que chuva, mas sim, a primeira cut-off está a afastar-se um pouco



Isso mais parece é um cenário de sonho, ou melhor dizendo, de pesadelo, pois é algo semelhante a eventos antigos de vento ciclónico, tipo 1941.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2022 às 20:08)

Meteograma para Olhão segundo o GFS:






*ECM



*


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2022 às 23:02)

O horário do sistema frontal de amanhã vai ser este, segundo o MetOffice:

Chegada da precipitação ao litoral Norte e Centro, da frente oclusa, ao nascer do sol:





O encontro do ar marítimo com o ar frio da madrugada continental parece produzir um ramo quente? 





O sistema frontal entra durante a tarde em terra, o ramo quente estende-se para sul até ao Algarve.
E há uma linha de instabilidade logo atrás da frente fria. Todo este sistema é de pequena extensão, mesmo limitado só à extensão do território do continente.
O movimento geral é NNW-SSE e pouca progressão para o interior. A cut-off estará em enchimento com o centro a mover-se rapidamente durante o dia desde o NNW da Corunha até ao Cabo de S.Vicente à noite.










Curiosamente o GFS 12z de hoje dá acumulados mais elevados no interior do que no litoral ocidental, como se o ramo quente fosse a linha de maior actividade, algo que o ECMWF e o AROME não confirmam inteiramente.

Resumindo, chove em todo o continente, provavelmente quase por igual em todo o lado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2022 às 01:51)

Um claro exemplo do índice NAO negativo, visualizado em anomalias de geopotencial a 500 hPa:






Que parece durar uma quinzena inteira... Dezembro poderá, de facto, salvar o sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2022 às 18:06)

Marco pires disse:


> Curioso que o IPMA não está a dar nada de especial no que diz respeito a chuva para os próximos dias.
> Os mais entendidos falam em muita chuva mas não se vê isso nas previsões do IPMA


A realidade é que as previsões descritivas do IPMA não são as melhores no que toca à previsão de acumulados e de sinópticas atmosféricas. O que é certo é que aquilo que está previsto para os próximos dias em Portugal Continental quase que parece uma repetição de fevereiro de 2018: 






Muita chuva deverá vir nos próximos tempos por todo o país, e também deverá cair neve na Serra da Estrela e em outras serras do Norte com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2022 às 18:18)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A realidade é que as previsões descritivas do IPMA não são as melhores no que toca à previsão de acumulados e de sinópticas atmosféricas. O que é certo é que aquilo que está previsto para os próximos dias em Portugal Continental quase que parece uma repetição de fevereiro de 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual é a comparação entre a situação atual e fevereiro de 2018? Nesse mês só choveu no fim.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2022 às 18:44)

A realidade neste momento é que os modelos estão completamente à nora, para os próximos tempos e mesmo para o curto prazo a 3 dias as oscilações são brutais!


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2022 às 18:46)

O que vale é que previsões a 2 semanas valem pouco, como se viu pela previsão dos 2 principais modelos, postada pelo Snifa para o passado dia 29, que dava o país e o N em particular quase afogado em água, no entanto ontem dia 29 esteve um belo dia sem chuva.


Snifa disse:


> Novamente  vale o que vale, mas os dois principais modelos carregam e de que maneira nas precipitações acumuladas para os próximos  dias, os valores já são algo extremos, mesmo sendo para as regiões que são.
> 
> ECMWF 0z até 23/11  já nos 400 mm, ou até mais no Alto Minho:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (30 Nov 2022 às 19:32)

meko60 disse:


> O que vale é que previsões a 2 semanas valem pouco, como se viu pela previsão dos 2 principais modelos, postada pelo Snifa para o passado dia 29, que dava o país e o N em particular quase afogado em água, no entanto ontem dia 29 esteve um belo dia sem chuva.


Não são previsões para o dia 29 mas sim acumulados previstos até ao dia 29, neste caso, e falando em concreto no Litoral Norte, não estiveram muito longe da realidade, basta ver o que muitas estações levam este mês, algumas acima dos 400/500 mm, portanto, aqui, estamos praticamente"afogados em água". 

Mas concordo, este tipo de mapas são meramente indicativos, e servem para se ter uma ideia  onde poderá chover mais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 22:20)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> A realidade neste momento é que os modelos estão completamente à nora, para os próximos tempos e mesmo para o curto prazo a 3 dias as oscilações são brutais!



Concordo, basta ver a dança da cut-off de Sábado às 12h, segundo as previsões de há dois dias a 120h, de ontem a 96h e de hoje a 72h:















E a 60 horas (saída das 0h de dia 1)





Cada vez mais puxada para noroeste, afastando-se da península e da posição ideal a sudoeste dela.
No entanto o campo da pressão tem diminuído sobre a Península Ibérica, ao mesmo tempo que se esboça um núcleo de baixas pressões perto das Baleares.
A posição da cut-off tende a piorar a previsão para os Açores!

A última previsão (saída das 12h de hoje) para Sexta à noite (a 60 horas):


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2022 às 22:29)

Evolução da previsão agora para* 6ª dia 2, 12h*:

Começou assim há dois dias, previsão a 96 horas:





Depois ontem, a 72 horas:





E hoje, a 48 horas, em que claramente se vê o cavamento mais precoce e mais para norte do que nas previsões anteriores:




Actualizando com a saída de dia 1 às 0h: previsão a 36 horas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2022 às 22:36)

Bom, 
Agora nesta saida basicamente a chuva relevante é chutada para dia 8 Dezembro, resta saber se com o aproximar dessa data não é tudo chutado ainda mais para a frente


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Nov 2022 às 23:05)

Tudo isto só vem provar que os modelos a + de 96h são iguais à 0, nada, bola, nicles mas a culpa não é deles, a culpa é do clima que está cada vez mais incerto e das pessoas que criam cada vez mais expectativas porque o acompanhamento hoje é maior que nunca.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2022 às 23:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Qual é a comparação entre a situação atual e fevereiro de 2018? Nesse mês só choveu no fim.


A comparação é muito simples: quebra do padrão anticiclónico com o desvio do anticiclone para norte e um corredor de depressões na nossa latitude. Pode ter só chovido no fim, mas foi o percussor do que seria um março (e uma primavera) bem chuvoso.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2022 às 01:01)

Como se a situação já não estivesse imprecisa e volátil, a previsão do MetOffice para Domingo dia 4 e 2ªfeira dia 5 pode ajudar a compreender como a situação é difícil de modelar:

Vem no seguimento desta previsão para Sábado, em que ainda parecia normal:


StormRic disse:


>



Então para Domingo ao meio-dia:





 E para dia 5:





Os intervalos das três cartas são de 24 horas, por isso não é fácil interpolar o que sucede de uma para outra.

Parece-me que o mais importante a reter desta previsão não é tanto a configuração das baixas pressões à latitude da Península/Açores/Madeira e das múltiplas frentes oclusas mais ou menos retorcidas, mas o que se passa bem a norte com os anticiclones que se vão organizando cada vez mais potentes. Especialmente o da Groenlândia e da ponte que une ao Escandinavo/Siberiano.

Era aqui necessária uma análise feita por quem tiver conhecimentos e experiência, porque na minha opinião está ali uma passadeira descomunal a transportar ar continental de Leste e a descarregá-lo sobre o Atlântico à longitude próxima dos Açores. Penso que isso produzirá a um curto/médio prazo uma forte ciclogénese no triângulo Açores/Madeira/Continente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Dez 2022 às 18:36)

StormRic disse:


> É interessante notar que nas sucessivas saídas, desde a 120 horas até à última a 24 horas, a previsão para *amanhã, Sábado 10, ao meio-dia* tem vindo a cavar regularmente cada vez mais a tempestade a Oeste dos Açores. Começou com 966 hPa e está agora em *953 hPa*.
> Simultaneamente, o anticiclone da Groenlândia viu a previsão da pressão a aumentar, aumentando assim ao longo das previsões o gradiente de pressão entre os dois centros, traudzido em fortíssima corrente de Leste entre a noroeste dos Açores e a Groenlândia/Islândia.
> 
> 
> ...


Dezembro!


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2022 às 22:58)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Dezembro!


Pois !


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2022 às 16:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, o GFS 12z certamente não é mais meigo na precipitação prevista para aqui. Mais potencial para problemas amanhã à noite em algumas zonas do país.
> 
> Ver anexo 3260


November topic!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2022 às 16:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> November topic!


Ops, que até o moderador não viu!  Movi o meu próprio post e vou bloquear este.


----------

